
Einstein’s Granddaughter Left Out of Licensing Windfall - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/02/einsteins-granddaughter-left-out-of-licensing-windfall/71129/
======
us
While I can certainly understand why someone in her position would be upset,
it was her grandfather's choice to leave his will and fortune to whomever he
wants and rightfully so. Rather than try to fight to take whatever she can
from her grandfather's success, she should figure out ways to make it on her
own. To blame this on others and blatantly rely on her grandfather's image as
an answer to her problems is utter bullshit.

